# Got an ill-directed friend



## davidsuggs (Dec 5, 2010)

This seemed somewhat an appropriate category to post this.

I have a friend at work who is my age and came to Christ last spring, I believe. Well he has started to become a very vociferous advocate of the "healings" aspect of charismaticism. I try to argue with him to persuade him of the foolishness of his position and he gives me the typical "don't think so much and have faith," response. I try to tell him Scripture is the only foundation we can have for distinguishing false teachings and prophets from the true, but he resorts to saying that since the Holy Spirit is behind the Bible, its word (i guess through subjective revelations to my friend, as he thinks) outside the scripture is sufficient a guide at times when he wants to "heal." If I tell him that there is no "gift" of healing and that God chooses to not to act in such ways (i.e., healing visibly through humans as a sign) now that the church is founded, he replies that he has "seen" it so there is no use trying to change his mind. Any help?


----------



## Poimen (Dec 5, 2010)

I would point him to these facts from scripture: 1) healings can be done by false brothers (Matthew 7:22) with the intent to deceive (Matthew 24:24) and 2) the command to "test all things" (1 Thessalonians 5:21). Taken together we see that we are not obligated to assign such things to the Holy Spirit but must use our God given and commanded discernment to see whether they are of God. 

It may very well be useless to try to change his mind but it is not useless to try to persuade him otherwise. At the same time if he is not willing to listen *at all* then you are left with your first and last resort: prayer.


----------



## jayce475 (Dec 5, 2010)

Prayer not as a last resort, but first thing to do. For wisdom, grace, and the work of the Spirit within your friend.


----------



## Andres (Dec 6, 2010)

you may also want to explain to your friend the nature of sickness and suffering. Many times these groups that believe God wants everyone healed have a warped view of suffering. For example anytime something bad happens, such as someone getting sick, they will say things like, "oh, it's an attack from the devil!" Explain to them how God is sovereign and He decrees our infirmities for His glory. When your friend understands that our sufferings are for God's glory, he will not be so quick to presume it "needs to go in the name of Jesus!"


----------



## davidsuggs (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks guys. I've been reading MacArthur's Charismatic Chaos which has been helpful too but thanks for the advice. He tends to rip verses from context to defend it and equivocates a lot. It's almost impossible for me to show him how to read Scripture correctly and its been a major challenge for me.


----------



## moselle (Dec 11, 2010)

Almost my entire family - immediate and in-laws, are neck deep into the Word of Faith/faith healing movement. It can be frustrating to see such foolishness come out of even "mature" Christians. My usual response to discussions about miraculous healing is simply to say that even though every one of us is sick in some way at all times, we can praise God for His promise to heal completely - either in this life on earth through HIS supernatural intervention, through the use of medicine, or by calling us home to heaven. And then I try to steer the conversation toward a deeper understanding of the Gospel in scripture. It's easy to get caught up in the "ear tickling and spine tingling" atmosphere of the "supernatural", but a deeper love for and understanding of scripture will be what gives them the maturity to discern.


----------

